# Auber Instruments in Australia



## Sneaky Cheeky Brewery (28/1/18)

Hi Guys,

Is there anywhere in Australia like Auber Instruments where I can buy switches, LEDs etc for a control panel?

I just put everything I would like in my cart on Auber and they want $196 USD for postage!

I tried digging through some threads but all I can find is people recommending Auber. Maybe I don't know how to search properly.

Cheers,

Lukas


----------



## Mardoo (28/1/18)

AFAIK Auber is a US-only supplier. I know when I ordered from them the shipping was a pretty penny. Sestos and OMRON both have a decent reputation here, and seem to be pretty easily available. There are definitely plenty of Australian suppliers for similar, and similar quality, equipment. Some of the folks on here who have built full control panels may have more info. @mofox1 ?


----------



## mofox1 (28/1/18)

Mardoo said:


> AFAIK Auber is a US-only supplier. I know when I ordered from them the shipping was a pretty penny. Sestos and OMRON both have a decent reputation here, and seem to be pretty easily available. There are definitely plenty of Australian suppliers for similar, and similar quality, equipment. Some of the folks on here who have built full control panels may have more info. @mofox1 ?


No complaints here about the sestos pids - functionally equivalent to the non ramp/soak auber model. I think inkbird dona similar model as well.

The rest of the electronics were eBay jobbies where I was just looking for function, not brand or model.


----------



## Sneaky Cheeky Brewery (28/1/18)

Alright I will have to have a look. Thanks for the suggestions guys.

I ended up spending hours on end trying to find the correct name for a lot of the parts and ended up finding some from china. Just need to wait 5 weeks for delivery :\ 

Now to find an enclosure...


----------



## [email protected]! (5/2/18)

I have heaps of their stuff. Postage is annoying. For larger orders i just the Aus post freight forwarders. Is about 1/2 the price. Think it's called Shop Mate. Patience is still needed, up to 4 weeks.


----------



## Tex083 (6/2/18)

I ordered all my PID's, lights, temp sensors and switches through Auber in the USA. Postage wasn't that expensive, I think the quality is very good. I have a couple of Chinese switches and they are not as good.


----------



## Cotty72 (6/3/18)

Sneaky Cheeky Brewery said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there anywhere in Australia like Auber Instruments where I can buy switches, LEDs etc for a control panel?
> 
> ...



G'Day Lukas,

not sure if this helps (depends on your setup) but see if these guys can help? www.brightlightautoparts.com

Cheers

Cotty


----------

